

DOJ antitrust investigation in to cable companies in progress - AJ007
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57452077-93/justice-department-probes-internet-video-data-caps/

======
mtgx
"With that shift, cable companies that have spent billions of dollars building
their networks are seeing an uptick in consumer's "cutting the cord" --
essentially making the cable companies a conduit to other content providers."

That makes it sound as if the Internet video companies are doing something
wrong, and "taking advantage" of the cable companies. The cable companies
should've known from the beginning what they are getting into as "ISP's".
Offering an ISP service is quite different than a cable service. They
shouldn't be trying to cripple their own ISP service in favor of the cable
service. If that's happening, then maybe the companies should be broken up.

~~~
culturestate
> The cable companies should've known from the beginning what they are getting
> into as "ISP's"

I'm a strong proponent of net neutrality and I would like very much for the
cable companies to become dumb pipes, but remember that many of these
companies predate even the _idea_ of the internet as a entertainment platform.
Road Runner came along in 1995!

